# Uber can adjust your fares without notifying you



## kenny (May 11, 2014)

So this was brought to my attention by another member of this forum so I took it upon myself to inquire about it to Uber Support. Well well well, it is true. Uber support has informed me that they are not required or willing to notify anyone via email or txt or any other way if there was a fare adjustment. So if some ****** bag felt like ripping you off, he can email uber and complain and uber will look at the route and adjust the fare based solely on the rider's complaint and the route that is saved on the map of that trip. Now here's some scenarios that will not work using that procedure.
1) shared rides amongst multiple riders, obviously if you have multiple destination the route will not be a direct one from point of pick up to last destination.
2) one rider but multiple destination, I had many occasions where I had to take a client to burger king or cvs or to his friend house before going to the final destination. The map will not show a direct route if detours are taken.
3) lots of riders are idiots who don't know the streets as well as the drivers do but insist that we follow their directions so instead of taking a direct route, we take their directions and it's actually a longer route and they go ahead and complaint for some odd reason, and u know this is true, certain people just like to complain no matter if u follow their exact directions. Then what? we will get penalized for that too? More ways Uber can f..ck its partners.


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

Don't forget the times Waze routes you around a complete traffic cluster**** to save time. On a map it would look like you're screwing the customer.


----------



## kenny (May 11, 2014)

I gave that up buddy, unless client says otherwise I'm going a direct route, don't care if I have to stay in traffic for 2 hours. uber is big on GPS, their answer to everything is make sure you follow the GPS.


----------



## justin_uberX_seattle (May 8, 2014)

Make sure you follow the GPS? IE Google maps/waze. What else could they be talking about? It's not like the uber app calculates the route. Mine always says "drop off as directed"


----------



## carleaux (Aug 1, 2014)

I got a customer from Roosevelt/Halsted during the marathon via 18th Street due to traffic and closures. It took 20 minutes and 5 miles and was $12. They complained to Uber and the fare was reduced to $5. I should've just sat on Roosevelt in traffic for 45 minutes.


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

kenny said:


> I gave that up buddy, unless client says otherwise I'm going a direct route, don't care if I have to stay in traffic for 2 hours. uber is big on GPS, their answer to everything is make sure you follow the GPS.


Any time I am routed >1 mile out of the way, I immediately shoot Uber an email with trip feedback saying such. I learned to do that after a similar adjustment they did to me. Honestly, though, if you email them about the adjustment and explain why it wasn't proper, they will often reverse the adjustment in your favor.


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

The lesson here is to be very diligent about logging any anomalies, and be on the lookout for any blue arrows on your online statement that indicate an adjustment. Review all of them, every week, and report problems.


----------



## SF CURBSERVER (Oct 15, 2014)

I had this Happen before and this was the route the customer wanted to take. Uber skimped my money and said I took an inefficiant route. **** you that's the way the customer wanted to go. Then when there sober They realize they fuxked themselves and wanna complain to uber


----------



## Jrgillespie630 (Jan 4, 2015)

I had uber take a $170 ride and drop it to a $120 ride. I noticed and complained. There reply was the the route selected and the surge price was adjusted. The route I took was a straight shot and exactly what the Uber app GPS told me to take. I explained that this was unfair and unjust and am waiting for a response.


----------

